# How long I must boil this horns ?



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Yesterday I boil the horns of a Blessbok four hours long in clear water without any ingredients like salt or so. After this procedure unfortunately the horns smell even now.
What can I do, or what was the mistake ?
Is my potje to small ? Is the time to short ? Or must I do any other ingredients into the water ?
For a better understanding here some pictures of the fire and the potjie.
Thank you for any advice.


----------



## wildeboer (Apr 22, 2007)

*horns*

To be honest, I have never boiled any horns. I leave them on my motorhouse's roof for a month or so .When they dont smell anymore I mount them and cover them with clear varnish, brings out the shine.
But that what I do, maybe others have a better plan:darkbeer:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

My horns was since July in my woodshed and I hoped that the flies do a good job. But unfortunately the horns smells like the underpants from my grannie.:embara:
Now the frozen temperature destroy my hope to build a cupboard with handholds from different horns because this two horns are smells so much.

Maybe any other member here have a good idea to eleminate this strong smell.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi Frank. I don't know much about stuff like this. I recommend though that you cover and fill the horns with coarse salt. It will dry out all the tissue left in the horns, thereby killing any oder causing bacteria, I hope/think.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

NO NO NO!!! You must never boil the horns Frank! It will damage and even shrink them. If you want to get rid of the smell you should just clean them out with a old toothbrush, soap & warm water. After that you can fill them up with fine salt and leave them in your shed for a while.


----------



## JasonB (Nov 25, 2007)

Frank if you've boiled the horns and managed to get rid of all visible signs of tissue then let them dry and then put a bit of formaldehyde in each horn that'll get rid of any smells. A good way to get them looking good for handles etc is a 1:3 mix of linseed oil and turpentine lightly wiped over the horns or just a light buff with a fine wire brush to smooth them off a bit and then a light coat of clear laquer preferably from a spray can. Hope this helps!

Jason

ps. the linseed oil trick is also a good way to stop horns from shrinking/drying out but is obviously unethical for anything that is going to be submitted for the record books that require a mandatory drying out period before official measurement.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Thank you Jason for you advice.

The same mix of 1:3 linseed oil and turpentine I use by restoring of old mahogany wood on the ships here in the museum.
Good to hear that this mix is also good for horns. The horns what I will use are not horns for any record list.
Now I must search for formaldehyde, I think it will be not easy to get this here in Germany.


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

Karoojager said:


> But unfortunately the horns smells like the underpants from my grannie.:embara:


I wonder how do you know.............ukey:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

INGOZI said:


> NO NO NO!!! You must never boil the horns Frank! It will damage and even shrink them. If you want to get rid of the smell you should just clean them out with a old toothbrush, soap & warm water. After that you can fill them up with fine salt and leave them in your shed for a while.


Thank you Engee, seemed I made a mistake :embara:
Tonight we had -4° outside and I hope the horns are undamaged. I will take them in the house and fill them with salt.

@ Dugga, this is one of my secrets:wink:


----------



## gintonic (Jul 22, 2006)

Dugga Boy said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Karoojager
> But unfortunately the horns smells like the underpants from my grannie.
> 
> I wonder how do you know............. ukey:


My friend allways says: "You must have thousends of noses!" :laugh::laugh:


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Frank Luckely you did not use the water for some kind of soup or drink it for a health drink maby you should have contacted one of these traditional healers they might have a recipe for the use of the water
Regards 
Hendrik


----------

